# She's probably someone's hay customer too



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688962147921128


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

What's the ole saying beauty is only skin deep really stupid goes clear to the bone.... or something like that WOW


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Thorim said:


> What's the ole saying beauty is only skin deep really stupid goes clear to the bone.... or something like that WOW


Yup...I bet shes good looking though....

Can you imagine all the jokes you could play on someone like that...


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep Hillary voter for sure...

OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

What *I* want to know is, WHO taught all these deer to read signs??

I mean, there's all these underprivileged children going to sh!tty schools that are getting to high school and they cannot read, yet we've taught EVERY deer in the United States to *ONLY* cross the road at areas with deer crossing signs...

Don't those people teaching these deer to read know they should be spending their time working in these crappy schools and teaching underprivileged kids to read??

Geez... do I have to think of *everything*!?!

Maybe I should call the radio station... see if they can help get the word out-- "Quit teaching deer to cross at deer crossing signs, and start teaching our underprivileged kids to read instead!" Maybe a slogan-- "Teach a kid to read, not a deer!"  Yeah, I bet I could get a government grant with that one! LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That's it. I'm done. I've given up. Screw you guys, I'm going home...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

This is her after seeing the light.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

At least corrective action was taken and admittance humbled her. Most would still deny it lol


----------

